
For crypto to live, the wallet address must die - charlesiv
https://medium.com/@jeremybelcher/for-crypto-to-live-the-wallet-address-must-die-4610bf5eae97
======
phyzome
"Crypto" as a shorthand for "cryptocurrency" continues to be an irritating and
confusing trend.

------
1996
no more than for email to replace physical mail, email addresses have to die
because they hard too hard for normal people to remember.

there is room for an extra service, but no need.

